# Nova - NoGo



## april

In the off-chance that someone here is thinking of heading over to Japan and hasn't heard yet, Nova is in serious financial difficulties. Please do not accept a job with Nova. Teachers and staff haven't been paid for well over a month, all teachers have been evicted from Nova apartments and hundreds of branches are closing. 

I feel the need to mention this because even though this has been big news for a couple of months, I have heard new teachers are still arriving in the country completely unaware of what is going on!

The job market is saturated with the recently unemployed 5000 Nova teachers so unless you have a job already lined up, now isn't a good time to jump on the plane over here.


----------



## oddball

I posted over a month ago teachers were not being paid , to a , well , if that were happening i'm sure the government would close the schools . Guess what ? Sianara (is that close) Colin


----------



## april

The government doesn't have to as apparently the schools are closing themselves because no teachers and staff are turning up. I am basing this on walking past empty Nova schools, grapevine gossip at work, and posting forums at gaijinpot and letsjapan. Even if the rumours and stories are only half-truth, now is not a good time to be a newbie in Japan.


----------



## april

Oh do you mean 'sayonara'?


----------



## oddball

"Thank you"says he covering his eyes with lashes lowered .Colin


----------



## synthia

If the teachers complain to the government, the government will actually seize assets and liquidate them to cover the payroll. However, they need complaints, and of course, assets to seize.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## april

Yeah they are in the process of doing that. Apparently a 'big announcement' will be made soon.

What shocks me is that it has received very little media coverage here. All Japanese people I spoke to today had no idea. Nova is still accepting new students and their money. Even with all the closures and no teachers. Unbelievable!


----------



## oddball

Hey , this is Asia !!!! Colin


----------



## synthia

Japan is quite different. Contracts are generally honored to the letter. When I lived there I would watch in amazement as people entered McDonald's, chose a table, took a little money out, dropped the wallet on the table to 'save' it, then walked up to the counter and got in line. The wallet would still be there when they returned, with all their cash and cards.

Japan does not fit into the mold of South Korea or Vietnam or China in terms of not dealing fairly with employees or general theft.


----------



## Gary Betney

Any ex-Nova teachers with minimum CELTA qualification who wish to teach in India please contact Gary by reply or via Bangalore Management Academy.

Free accommodation, flights, food, travel to and from work and approx GBP 8,000 p.a.

Gary


----------

